# Lure choices



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey I will be fishing in Canada in the last week of June, does anyone have any pointer as to what kind of lures I should buy. I am fishing in a small 20 man tournment up there. It is a niced lake that runs up to 50 feet. thanks for any pointers...


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

jerkbaits and tubes


----------



## hazmat247 (Mar 1, 2006)

I go up to Canada the 1st week of July and have success with tube baits for smallies, jointed rapalas for about anything else. Pike hit anything that catches their attention.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

You bet the pike will hit anything, I lost over 60 jigheads in a week.
We took 25 each of an 1/8 oz and 3/16oz. and had to go to waldo-
mart by midweek to get more. Overall the best smallie bait were probably
deep wee-r crankbaits in crawdad with tubes a close second.
Good luck.


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

HEy guys I appreciate the advice, overall is cabellas or bass pro shops cheaper.....


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

neither try fin feather fur in ashland for price
I've found that unless its a sale item bps and cabelas 
have about the same prices.


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

We slammed the bass last summer using Sinking Salty Shad's. We order them from Charlie Case. You go into his site through Madtoms.com. Zoom also makes the same plastic. But I love Charlie's plastics. Charlie Case's products are out of this world....he also puts free samples in your order. It's like Christmas morning when we get our box from him. 
The SSS can be fished several ways. Walk the Dog, just twitching it, or use a little weight and let it drop. The bass kills them. They are fun to twitch on the surface at night.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i like to use bass assasins


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

Gander is right there and you dont have to pay shipping & handeling


----------

